# Video: Palm Beach Sailfish and Mahi



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Made it out of the Palm Beach inlet yesterday and trolled ballyhoo and bonita strips. Ended up 2 of 2 on Sailfish and 3 of 6 on Mahi. Nice day on the water!

Here is the video:

http://www.vimeo.com/11009654

And a couple pics:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice


----------

